
Dimon Says He'll Fight for Same Tax Breaks Amazon Gets for HQ2 - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-27/dimon-says-he-ll-fight-for-same-tax-breaks-amazon-gets-for-hq2
======
CaliforniaKarl
Cavalierly talking about moving 50,000 people, I expect those people may end
up getting the worse end of that deal.

